# A constante de tempo na medição da temperatura do ar



## Toby (30 Jan 2022 às 21:51)

A constante de tempo na medição da temperatura do ar (Mauro Serenello)

Quando nos aproximamos da medição da temperatura do ar, no campo puramente meteorológico, fazemos
com a ajuda de um sensor de temperatura, quer esteja já incorporado num clima completo
estação ou separada.
Compreendemos agora amplamente que, para obter uma medição tão correcta quanto possível, este sensor
deve ser inserido num escudo de radiação solar, cujas funções primárias são
- proteger o sensor da exposição directa às intempéries
- proteger o sensor contra os efeitos da radiação solar directa, difusa e reflectida
- permitir uma mudança de ar no interior, quer esta ocorra naturalmente (ecrã passivo) ou forçada (forçada
ecrã de ventilação)
Não entramos no que é descrito acima porque já é amplamente debatido, não iremos
nas diferenças entre os vários tipos de blindagem, este documento pretende focar a atenção
sobre um aspecto, muitas vezes desconhecido ou negligenciado, mas que assume grande importância, o "tempo
constante".
Conhecida pela maioria das pessoas, mesmo com a mais simples denominação de reactividade, exprime, na nossa específica
caso, o tempo necessário para que um sensor, seja de temperatura ou humidade, "perceba" e
retornam, como resultado, uma temperatura diferente do seu estado inicial.
Infelizmente, os sensores de temperatura em contacto, sejam eles de que natureza forem, com o que quer que
tecnologia que são feitas, terão sempre um "atraso" em relação a cada variação, um atraso
que é quantificada precisamente com a constante de tempo. Ver nota
É geralmente expresso em segundos e com a fórmula tau 63,2% que expressa o tempo
necessário para que o sensor atinja 63,2% do novo valor, vejamos um exemplo:
o nosso sensor está numa sala com uma temperatura constante de 0° C, vamos assumir que a sua constante de tempo
valor é 10 s, vamos mover, hipoteticamente instantâneamente o sensor numa sala com uma constante
temperatura de 10°C, o nosso sensor precisará de 10 s de tempo para poder devolver uma leitura igual a
63,2% do novo valor, portanto 6,32 ° C
O que é ainda mais importante é que precisará de 4 unidades adicionais de tempo igual ao tempo
constante antes de poder atingir 99,3% do valor actual, pelo que necessitará de mais 40 s para
atingir 9,93 ° C.






No exemplo acima descrito, situação ideal, não surgem problemas particulares, à medida que os segundos passam,
uma vez decorridas as 4 unidades adicionais da constante de tempo, o sensor, de forma compatível com a sua precisão
qualidades, alinhar-se-á com a temperatura real do ar na sala.
No entanto, devemos ainda ter em conta que a situação descrita é ideal, o sensor para
exemplo, que se orgulha dos seus melhores desempenhos, que são normalmente os publicados pelo fabricante em
as fichas técnicas.
No entanto, sabemos perfeitamente que este sensor não pode ir para o exterior sem qualquer
protecção contra humidade e componentes químicos no ar e, portanto, coberturas, filtros,
são utilizadas membranas de protecção que, por muito avançadas que sejam, irão inevitavelmente aumentar o tempo do sensor
constante.

Uma vez colocado o nosso sensor no ambiente externo, inserido no nosso ecrã solar, teremos de
lidar com o mesmo problema mas com uma diferença substancial, a temperatura do ar não é constante, ela
está sujeito a flutuações contínuas ditadas pelo vento, pela intensidade da radiação solar,
alterações nas características das diferentes massas de ar, a influência do solo subjacente, etc.
Mas vamos assumir um dia ideal, sem vento, com céu limpo, em meados do Verão, vamos notar
que, à medida que o sol nasce e a radiação solar directa aumenta, a temperatura do ar aumentará
extremamente rápido, pelo que nos encontraremos numa situação muito diferente da do
quarto a uma temperatura constante.
Vamos supor que a temperatura aumenta 2° C em 10 minutos, mas o valor é puramente
indicativo, pode também ser 1 ou 10, é indiferente
Devido ao tempo que leva para o nosso sensor preencher a constante de tempo, ele sempre se encontrará num
situação em que irá medir uma temperatura inferior à real, e isto numa situação em que a
de acordo com a velocidade de subida da temperatura real.

Puramente teoricamente, e adoptando uma semelhança, poderíamos dizer que o aforismo "um relógio partido
marca a hora exacta pelo menos duas vezes por dia" também pode ser explicativo neste caso






Tudo considerado, este erro devido ao atraso induzido pela constante temporal, poderia ter uma entidade não elevada, mas
aqui estamos a avaliar um sistema complexo composto por um sensor mas inserido numa radiação solar
e também introduz uma constante temporal, estritamente ligada à sua qualidade, forma, tipo de
construção, presença ou não de ventilação forçada, presença e intensidade de natural
ventilação, etc., a soma das constantes de tempo do nosso sistema assumirá, portanto, um valor tão
valor como para induzir um erro decididamente importante.
Na figura acima, o escudo de radiação solar apresenta um excelente desempenho, a sua constante temporal é
bastante baixo, as coisas vão mudar drasticamente na presença de uma radiação solar com menos "velocidade
escudo






O mesmo problema surgirá, pelo contrário, quando a temperatura baixar, o que normalmente
acontece, especialmente em condições de céu limpo e vento fraco nas horas da tarde, quando o sol
diminui e a intensidade da radiação solar diminui, o nosso escudo/sistema sensor de radiação solar
registará sempre uma temperatura mais elevada do que a temperatura real do ar.
Hoje em dia, muitos sensores e algumas estações meteorológicas de alta qualidade permitem-nos ter uma temperatura extremamente rápida
tempos de amostragem, mas as pequenas variações rápidas que veremos expostas não estarão relacionadas com um real
diferença na temperatura detectada quanto aos defeitos de sensibilidade dos sensores ditados pelos diferentes
constantes. de tempo (Atenção, sensibilidade, não precisão)

Concluo este breve documento com um aspecto muito popular no campo meteorológico, onde tentamos
ter, correctamente para alguns parâmetros, antes de mais nada, a velocidade do vento, uma amostragem extremamente rápida
frequências, na tentativa vã, no que diz respeito à temperatura, de capturar a mais pequena suposta
alterações na temperatura do ar.
Devido à constante de tempo, isto não é possível, tendo altas frequências de amostragem na detecção de
temperatura e humidade são características muito importantes em áreas específicas para monitorização
parâmetros em ambientes controlados:
- áreas industriais em processos de produção
- campos químicos e laboratoriais
- áreas sanitárias para o armazenamento de produtos que requerem condições estáveis e controladas
- produção e armazenamento de alimentos
- transporte a temperatura e humidade controladas
Portanto, em todas aquelas situações em que, precisamente, a necessidade de ter uma estabilidade e um controlo extremamente
inibe os defeitos relacionados com a constante de tempo.
Nota
novos estudos estão a fazer sensores de temperatura inovadores baseados em ultra-sons ou laser e
interacções laser/doppler promissoras. Estes sensores sem contacto oferecem numerosas vantagens,
incluindo praticamente zero constantes de tempo, imunidade a efeitos de radiação, condensação, etc., no
despesas de precisão ainda não ao nível dos sensores de contacto tradicionais.
Mauro Serenello
Associazione MeteoNetwork
Responsabile validazioni

Documento original em inglês em anexo


----------

